# How to find color of my car



## mmaaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi
I am can't determinate color of my 93 Nissan Maxima. Car's plate is very scratched so I can't read code of the color. 
Is there some another way to fint exact paint for this car ?

Thanks.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I would search for the color code from this site:

www.paintscratch.com and select Year, Made and then Model.

For more exact color names by cross-referencing code, check out:

www.courtesyparts.com/paint/maxima.html


----------



## mmaaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks a lot, great sites.
I find all that I need.


----------

